# Climbs in the Poconos or Allegheny's



## turbojan

I just moved to Philly last fall from Chicago. I'm beginning to get my climbing legs out here, but I'm thinking about taking a 3-4 day trip to the mts. North/northwest of here. Anybody familiar with some climbs of length there (with bike-friendly roads where I won't get killed)?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## VEN

The Pocono's have lot's of great places to stay and to do. Their are some really good roads to ride but it's a matter of not getting lost. Traffic is an issue, weekends the roads are congested. Check the Pocono Tourist Group, they might have some ideas. I share a place in the Pocono's so we leave from the development; but I know where not to ride so I don't get run over by a fine and hurried NY driver.


----------



## MarkS

turbojan said:


> I just moved to Philly last fall from Chicago. I'm beginning to get my climbing legs out here, but I'm thinking about taking a 3-4 day trip to the mts. North/northwest of here. Anybody familiar with some climbs of length there (with bike-friendly roads where I won't get killed)?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Several years ago, I rode up a nice climb just north of Carlisle, PA, on my way from Carlisle (to which I had driven from Baltimore) to a summer camp where my daughter was. I did the ride on a weekday and there was very little traffic. I will have to go through my riding logs and see if I can find the route.


----------



## mhemberg

You could do this check out the Black Bear Tri or Anthracite Tri Websites and go to their course maps they is a 20 mile and a 56 mile ride posted on them. If you want to really suffer cruise over to deep creek MD about 4 hours away and do the Savageman Tri course. The 25% grade of the wester wall is the steepest climb in triathlon. Also if you go to suburban cyclist there is a climbing clinic every couple of weeks they know where the local steeps are 

hope this helps I am a relocated midwesterner also so let me know if you every want to get a training ride in


----------



## levels1069

if you come to the poconos look me up, i am a leader for a bunch of group rides in the area.....

first "climb" that comes to mind is called Bangor Mountain, its 4 miles of 13% grade and there is some awesome hilly routes with tons of climbs and rolling terrain. i go to school in philly but love being home in the mountains, riding through Deleware Water Gap and out into the rural country is amazing.

let me know if i can help you further, shoot me a PM


----------



## VEN

levels1069 said:


> if you come to the poconos look me up, i am a leader for a bunch of group rides in the area.....
> 
> first "climb" that comes to mind is called Bangor Mountain, its 4 miles of 13% grade and there is some awesome hilly routes with tons of climbs and rolling terrain. i go to school in philly but love being home in the mountains, riding through Deleware Water Gap and out into the rural country is amazing.
> 
> let me know if i can help you further, shoot me a PM



Were is Bangor Mountain? I am familiar with the lower Pocono area. I would be interested in some new rides; I just like to ride in areas with little traffic.


----------



## levels1069

Bangor Mountain is on Rt 191 (think its south) going from Stroudsburg into the city of Bangor...it's a MONSTER of a climb


----------

